# Best ephedrine prices/products?



## Mudge (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone have a replacement product that works just as well as ephedrine for energy?

Or, where are you getting ephedrine HCL cheaply? I seem to find 50cents-$1.00 per 25mg tab. I only use the stuff occasionally (max days) not for dieting, so not looking for a diet product really.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 11, 2007)

Bout the same Ive seen as well.

Ive seen one or two products that have eph hcl in them, but they were over 35 bucks.

I just buy the HCL vasopro for 20-25 bucks for 25 tabs.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 12, 2007)

Thats what I used to use also... A friend of mine uses Black Ice which has ephedrine and bitter orange and some other stuff in it, works well also.


----------



## Lukas1878 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes, I have also good experience with Black Ice.


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Dec 29, 2007)

you can still get at www.sbmuscle.com/vasopro for $11.99


----------



## Pound for Pound (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to EphedrineForSale.com


----------

